# DECKEL MILL - $3500 (Red Bluff, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 9, 2020)

DECKEL MILL - tools - by owner - sale
					

DECKEL horizontal / vertical milling machine. 40 taper spindles, all axis powered



					redding.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## matthewsx (Apr 9, 2020)

If only I had the space and the $$$ I'd be on my way right now. That thing looks CLEAN!

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## frugalguido (Apr 10, 2020)

A deal, if it doesn't need anything


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

What an enabler!  Nice mill. Don't know if l could find the room. Shop space is already starting to take over a room in the house. The only question is so i move the grinders or the metrology into the room.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 11, 2020)

NIce.  It'd be even nicer if some horizontal arbors and an overarm support came with it.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 11, 2020)

WOW that is a very strange machine..... No table Y-axis you have to use the ram as the Y-axis and no quill so you have to run the knee all the way up to do most work.....lol


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 11, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> NIce.  It'd be even nicer if some horizontal arbors and an overarm support came with it.


Yes, but you can , mill,  face and bore with the horizontal.


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 11, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> WOW that is a very strange machine..... No table Y-axis you have to use the ram as the Y-axis and no quill so you have to run the knee all the way up to do most work.....lol


 That is a typical Euro machine, in the style made famous by Deckel/Maho. There is a quill on the vertical and on some of the Deckel's, there is a quill on the horizontal. One thing to note, you stand on the right side of the machine to operate, unlike say Bridgeport where you stand in front. The advantage to that is you can see the work when using the horizontal spindle. Also on this model shown in the ad, is that the Y slide has two mounting positions so you can reach to the far edge of the table and has a CAT 40 spindle. Also to note is that you can remove the table and use the vertical mounting face as a table, very versatile mill. The Deckel's make a Bridgeport look like a wet noodle as far as rigidity.

Also on the model shown, if I remember right, only one powered slide feed at a time, so no two axis power moves.

Here is a picture of me using the horizontal spindle to drill/bore out a hole on a shaper vise, the vertical head is swung out of the way . As you can see, I have a good view of the operation.


----------

